# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Çështje të zemrës

## dikushparendsi

Gjithmone qe femije jam rritur me nje fryme pothuajse te habitshme..Qe femije jam mesuar te shoh filma vizatimor apo te degjoj perrallla ku princesha e bukur gjen princin e saj te kalter dhe jetojne me pas te gjithe te lumtur e te gezuar...

Por realiteti me ka bere qe ta pesoj per kto mendime te pafajshme femijerore.. :rrotullo syte:  :sarkastik: 

Gjendem ne nje lidhje ku vetem un jap dhe nga ana tjeter dashurine e ndjej te zbehte.Ndoshta kjo vjen pasi kemi 1 vit e gjysem bashke e kto jane gjera normale...ose ndoshta vjen nga fakti qe jemi bashkmoshatare dhe ende te rinj...Madje ka ndodhur edhe nje ndarje rreth 3 jave dt eahni s kemi nje muaj qe jemi pajtuar.
Un jam paksa romantike mendoj qe dahuria asnjeher nuk humbet,as kerkon pauza  dhe as nuk ka kufi..Ndoshta gaboj.....

Si thoni ju kjo lidhje ka te ardhme dhe si duhet te sillem qe gjerat  te jene si ne fillim???

----------


## gloreta

*Shume e veshtire per te thene ate qe mendojne te tjeret, se pari dashuria te verbon, varet se cfare pikepamjesh per jeten tuaj keni ju te dy?*

*Me e mira eshte te pyesesh persona qe kane vite bashke, cdo te thote te rrini dhe cilat jane planet tuaja per te ardhmen`?*

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Gjithmone qe femije jam rritur me nje fryme pothuajse te habitshme..Qe femije jam mesuar te shoh filma vizatimor apo te degjoj perrallla ku princesha e bukur gjen princin e saj te kalter dhe jetojne me pas te gjithe te lumtur e te gezuar...
> 
> Por realiteti me ka bere qe ta pesoj per kto mendime te pafajshme femijerore..
> 
> Gjendem ne nje lidhje ku vetem un jap dhe nga ana tjeter dashurine e ndjej te zbehte.Ndoshta kjo vjen pasi kemi 1 vit e gjysem bashke e kto jane gjera normale...ose ndoshta vjen nga fakti qe jemi bashkmoshatare dhe ende te rinj...Madje ka ndodhur edhe nje ndarje rreth 3 jave dt eahni s kemi nje muaj qe jemi pajtuar.
> Un jam paksa romantike mendoj qe dahuria asnjeher nuk humbet,as kerkon pauza  dhe as nuk ka kufi..Ndoshta gaboj.....
> 
> Si thoni ju kjo lidhje ka te ardhme dhe si duhet te sillem qe gjerat  te jene si ne fillim???


Nqs nga ana tjeter dashuria eshte e zbehte si e the me lart mendoj se kjo lidhje nuk ka te ardhme per me teper qe keni kaq pak kohe bashke 1 vit e gjysem.edhe per me teper jeni ndare nje here per 3 jave.Nqs do ta donit vertet njeri tjetrin nuk mendoj se do te arrinit te rrinit kaq shume larg pa ndonje arsye te vlefshme pasi ndarja mendoj ka ardh si rrjedhoje e ndonje zenke.
Ti mendon se dashuria nuk humbet.Ne kete pike edhe mund te jem dakort por duhet pare edhe pala tjeter a te do vertet??

P.s Nuk jjam psikolog por thjeshte dhashe  mendimin tim.

----------


## dikushparendsi

> Nqs nga ana tjeter dashuria eshte e zbehte si e the me lart mendoj se kjo lidhje nuk ka te ardhme per me teper qe keni kaq pak kohe bashke 1 vit e gjysem.edhe per me teper jeni ndare nje here per 3 jave.Nqs do ta donit vertet njeri tjetrin nuk mendoj se do te arrinit te rrinit kaq shume larg pa ndonje arsye te vlefshme pasi ndarja mendoj ka ardh si rrjedhoje e ndonje zenke.
> Ti mendon se dashuria nuk humbet.Ne kete pike edhe mund te jem dakort por duhet pare edhe pala tjeter a te do vertet??
> 
> P.s Nuk jjam psikolog por thjeshte dhashe  mendimin tim.


ke te drejte...ai m kerkoi ndarje sepse m tha qe po ndjente sikur i kishin ikur ngjyrat lidhjes tone..ne jemi ne te njejten shkoll keshtu qe shiheshim cdo dite...ai m thote qe me do po tani jaM me frike....kam frik.....s dua qe te ndodhe prap ndonje ndarje se e vuaj sh....nuk e ke iden se si me duket lidhja ter dyshime,ter hapa te hedhur me kujdes.....me kupton..
 ty gjths flm per mendimin...

----------


## dikushparendsi

[QUOTE=gloreta;2573630]*Shume e veshtire per te thene ate qe mendojne te tjeret, se pari dashuria te verbon, varet se cfare pikepamjesh per jeten tuaj keni ju te dy?*

*Me e mira eshte te pyesesh persona qe kane vite bashke, cdo te thote te rrini dhe cilat jane planet tuaja per te ardhmen`?*[/QUOTE

un bej plane ai eshte me jeto momentin.....jemi te rinj prandaj o gloreta

----------


## gloreta

[QUOTE=dikushparendsi;2573668]


> *Shume e veshtire per te thene ate qe mendojne te tjeret, se pari dashuria te verbon, varet se cfare pikepamjesh per jeten tuaj keni ju te dy?*
> 
> *Me e mira eshte te pyesesh persona qe kane vite bashke, cdo te thote te rrini dhe cilat jane planet tuaja per te ardhmen`?*[/QUOTE
> 
> un bej plane ai eshte me jeto momentin.....jemi te rinj prandaj o gloreta


Epo planet kur behen te organizuara mire dhe kur keni respekt per njeri tjetrin, kur bini dakort te dy nuk ka kush ju pengon te rrini bashke, po patet probleme kjo eshte tjeter gje.

Megjithate gjithe te mirat te te them une kudo qofsh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dikushparendsi

[QUOTE=gloreta;2573697]


> Epo planet kur behen te organizuara mire dhe kur keni respekt per njeri tjetrin, kur bini dakort te dy nuk ka kush ju pengon te rrini bashke, po patet probleme kjo eshte tjeter gje.
> 
> Megjithate gjithe te mirat te te them une kudo qofsh


 shume flm....edhe ty te mirat e kesaj bote

----------


## Vinjol

Dashurojme  nen  driten e  Henes 
Si  dy te  Denuar  
DAshuri quhet   Ajo Ndjenje  qe 
Na Mban  te Bashkuar 
Nuk e Kuptoj  e dashur  pse  duhet ta  kishe  ti 
Ate  Semundje qe i jep Fund Faktorit
Dashuri........................................

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Pershendetje,une te keshilloj,,, valla sdi qka me te keshillu se kam provuar nje dashuri qe te bene te vuash.Por po te them lere, koha e ben te veten.

----------


## IL__SANTO

> ke te drejte...ai m kerkoi ndarje sepse m tha qe po ndjente sikur i kishin ikur ngjyrat lidhjes tone..ne jemi ne te njejten shkoll keshtu qe shiheshim cdo dite...ai m thote qe me do po tani jaM me frike....kam frik.....s dua qe te ndodhe prap ndonje ndarje se e vuaj sh....nuk e ke iden se si me duket lidhja ter dyshime,ter hapa te hedhur me kujdes.....me kupton..
>  ty gjths flm per mendimin...


Goce nuk e dij moshen tuaj por duket qe jeni te rinj por nga sa me ka mesuar jeta edhe duke qene pak me i madh nga ju po te them qe Dashuria nuk eshte si dritat e shtepise qe i fik edhe i ndez kur te duash.

Se jeni ne te njejten shkolle edhe shikoheni perdite e kuptoj qe eshte e veshtire per tyja qe e DO ate person por sipas meje ndjenja jote nuk kembehet nga ana tjeter.Nqs ti e konsideron lidhje me dyshime atehere eshte e kot te vazhdosh sepse dyshimet me kalimin e kohes shtohen edhe lindin te tjera probleme.
E di qe edhe ndarja ka dhimbje por me mire te vuash pak edhe te drejtohesh ne nje dashuri te re pa frike edhe dyshime sesa te vazhdosh te duash dike pa u kembyer e njejta ndjenje.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Ok, një vit e gjysëm nuk është pak për ta njohur tjetrin. Me këtë dua të them, që pak a shumë ti duhet ta njohësh tipin e shokut tënd për të "përcaktuar" nqs "ftohja" e tij ka të bëjë me ndjenjat apo thjesht me faktin që nuk implikohet shumë emocionalisht në një lidhje.
Unë do të të sugjeroja të flisje hapur me të, aq më tepër nqs vini nga një ndarje e shkurtër. Duhet të qartësoni veten të dy, përse u kthyet bashkë dhe sa e fortë është tashmë ajo "Ne".
Unë kam pasur një tip të ngjashëm me tipin tënd. Lidhja ime e parë, ishte dhe "dashuria" ime e parë. Ashtu si ti, ishim edhe ne bashkëmoshatarë. Isha kaq e thekur për të, ai gjithashtu, dhe isha e lumtur si një vogëlushe e vogël, së cilës çdo ditë i bëjnë nga një dhuratë të hatshme, të veçantë nga hera e parë, që e mrekullon pa masë. Ai dinte të më magjepste natyrisht, edhe pse në retrospektivë mendoj se ishin thjesht efekte të moshës së pubertetit,amplifikime të adoleshencës, ku çdo gjë përjetohet fuqishëm e lë gjurmë. Romaticizmi im i at'hershëm e ngriti atë mbi një piedestal dhe e idealizoi, duke bërë kështu që unë të "dashurohesha" me atë që vetprojektova në idetë e mia, dhe jo me atë që ai ishte. E kisha të pamundur të mos e mendoja në çdo sekondë dhe në çdo vend, ti lexoja nga 500 herë msg që më dërgonte, të riprodhoja në mendjen time bisedat tona, buzëqeshjen dhe gjestet e tij. Më vinte inat kur nuk gjente kohën të takoheshim, kur nuk më kthente msg ose kur kalonte dita pa folur në tel. E kështu, ngaqë u bëra shumë penetrante, lidhja jonë 5 mujore shkoi drejt greminës. Edhe pse e provuam prapë pas tre muajsh të krijonim një "NE", përpjekja dështoi pas javës së dytë. Të shkrujata përvojën time për të të thënë që:
1. Pas kaq vitesh, pasi u maturova dhe nuk ha më çdo gjë që fluturon, gjykoj se, duhet të jesh me këmbë në tokë, mos të ëndërrosh shumë e as imagjinosh shumë. Ashtu si, duhet ta lësh atë të të dojë në mënyrën e tij dhe jo ashtu si ti do.
2. Një lidhje është një marrëdhënie mes dy individëve. Kontributi i secilit duhet të jetë afërsisht i njëjtë. Është si një biznes i vogël, ku duhet të jesh i zgjuar e të investosh nga pak çdo ditë. Investimi i gjithë kapitalit për një herë, mund të të çojë në falimentim.

Por sado që historitë e secilit prej nesh mund të jenë të ngjashme në thelb, jemi ne të ndryshëm. Ndaj askush, përveç teje mund ta vlerësojë këtë fazë që po kaloni. Mos harro sprovat e forcojnë një lidhje :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Bardhi

Dashuria ka veshtersit e veta, eshte e vertet. Per te duhet bere shume , gjitheqka meriton te bejme per dashurine. Mirepo kur nuk ka  respekt te ndersjell, ndoshta largimi dhe orjentimi dikun tjeter, eshte gje me e mire.
PAS QDO GJELBRIMI TE ZHDUKUR, LIND TJETRI EDHE ME I BUKUR.
Te deshiroj sukses e dashur, dhe e ke mbeshtetjen tone si nje vajze e sinqerte. Ne jemi ketu per njeri tjetrin.

----------


## dikushparendsi

> Ok, një vit e gjysëm nuk është pak për ta njohur tjetrin. Me këtë dua të them, që pak a shumë ti duhet ta njohësh tipin e shokut tënd për të "përcaktuar" nqs "ftohja" e tij ka të bëjë me ndjenjat apo thjesht me faktin që nuk implikohet shumë emocionalisht në një lidhje.
> Unë do të të sugjeroja të flisje hapur me të, aq më tepër nqs vini nga një ndarje e shkurtër. Duhet të qartësoni veten të dy, përse u kthyet bashkë dhe sa e fortë është tashmë ajo "Ne".
> Unë kam pasur një tip të ngjashëm me tipin tënd. Lidhja ime e parë, ishte dhe "dashuria" ime e parë. Ashtu si ti, ishim edhe ne bashkëmoshatarë. Isha kaq e thekur për të, ai gjithashtu, dhe isha e lumtur si një vogëlushe e vogël, së cilës çdo ditë i bëjnë nga një dhuratë të hatshme, të veçantë nga hera e parë, që e mrekullon pa masë. Ai dinte të më magjepste natyrisht, edhe pse në retrospektivë mendoj se ishin thjesht efekte të moshës së pubertetit,amplifikime të adoleshencës, ku çdo gjë përjetohet fuqishëm e lë gjurmë. Romaticizmi im i at'hershëm e ngriti atë mbi një piedestal dhe e idealizoi, duke bërë kështu që unë të "dashurohesha" me atë që vetprojektova në idetë e mia, dhe jo me atë që ai ishte. E kisha të pamundur të mos e mendoja në çdo sekondë dhe në çdo vend, ti lexoja nga 500 herë msg që më dërgonte, të riprodhoja në mendjen time bisedat tona, buzëqeshjen dhe gjestet e tij. Më vinte inat kur nuk gjente kohën të takoheshim, kur nuk më kthente msg ose kur kalonte dita pa folur në tel. E kështu, ngaqë u bëra shumë penetrante, lidhja jonë 5 mujore shkoi drejt greminës. Edhe pse e provuam prapë pas tre muajsh të krijonim një "NE", përpjekja dështoi pas javës së dytë. Të shkrujata përvojën time për të të thënë që:
> 1. Pas kaq vitesh, pasi u maturova dhe nuk ha më çdo gjë që fluturon, gjykoj se, duhet të jesh me këmbë në tokë, mos të ëndërrosh shumë e as imagjinosh shumë. Ashtu si, duhet ta lësh atë të të dojë në mënyrën e tij dhe jo ashtu si ti do.
> 2. Një lidhje është një marrëdhënie mes dy individëve. Kontributi i secilit duhet të jetë afërsisht i njëjtë. Është si një biznes i vogël, ku duhet të jesh i zgjuar e të investosh nga pak çdo ditë. Investimi i gjithë kapitalit për një herë, mund të të çojë në falimentim.
> 
> Por sado që historitë e secilit prej nesh mund të jenë të ngjashme në thelb, jemi ne të ndryshëm. Ndaj askush, përveç teje mund ta vlerësojë këtë fazë që po kaloni. Mos harro sprovat e forcojnë një lidhje


Woooow....ne rreshtat e tu mu duk sikur po me pershkruaje mua..e tmerrshme :rrotullo syte: ...mu duk sikur dikush tj po tregon per mua...ne te dyja nuk njihemi apo jo :P lol...
Shiko idea eshte se tani gjendja sa vjen dhe po permiresohet..sinqerisht..por un jam me friken konstante qe do te ndodhe serish nje periudhe gri ne lidhjen tone dhe un do jem ajo qe do vuaj...
Sic ka patur momente te keqija, ka plot momente te mira por ceshtja kryesore eshte se ai esht ende i papjekur dhe fjala "comittment" e frikeson me c kam vene re une...
Puna eshte se tani dhe mua me frikeson por nje te ardhme do te dua qe gjerat te behen me serioze sec jane dhe ndjej qe ai aty s do jete me mua...me kupton??
me duket sikur jam e lumtur tani ok,,por me von do kete nje fund te keq.....

nejse ,,,,gjithsesi te flm sh...seriozizht...me pelq sh linja jote e mendimit dhe duket qe je nje vajze sh e zgjuar....te uroj te mirat e kesaj bote.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dikushparendsi

> Dashuria ka veshtersit e veta, eshte e vertet. Per te duhet bere shume , gjitheqka meriton te bejme per dashurine. Mirepo kur nuk ka  respekt te ndersjell, ndoshta largimi dhe orjentimi dikun tjeter, eshte gje me e mire.
> PAS QDO GJELBRIMI TE ZHDUKUR, LIND TJETRI EDHE ME I BUKUR.
> Te deshiroj sukses e dashur, dhe e ke mbeshtetjen tone si nje vajze e sinqerte. Ne jemi ketu per njeri tjetrin.


Ke te drejte....shume flm per mbeshtetjen....te uroj te mirat e kesaj bote :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dikushparendsi

shume flm per pergjigjet te terve....

----------


## Boy

Me fal qe ta them keshtu troç, por sipas meje po te tradheton me nje tjeter.

----------


## dikushparendsi

> Me fal qe ta them keshtu troç, por sipas meje po te tradheton me nje tjeter.


 e sigurt 100 % s mund te jem x kte..po nuk eshte sjellje tipike tradhtari se tani po ndryshon gjendja por ama as besimi im nuk esht 100%...ty flm x paralajmerimin :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dikushparendsi

> Dashurojme  nen  driten e  Henes 
> Si  dy te  Denuar  
> DAshuri quhet   Ajo Ndjenje  qe 
> Na Mban  te Bashkuar 
> Nuk e Kuptoj  e dashur  pse  duhet ta  kishe  ti 
> Ate  Semundje qe i jep Fund Faktorit
> Dashuri........................................



 :syte zemra: shume shume e bukur......thnx :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albela

*ne nji relacion jo gjithçka shkon vaj perhera,normal ka momente te bukra siç ka dhe grindje ;por jo nga ato qe te çojn ne ndarje.
ndarja asnjiher nuk esht e mir per 1 çift gjerat zgjidhen sebashku duke folur diskutuar se ku qendron problemi dhe duke reaguar te dy per me te miren pa kaluar ne imponim , se ateher do ish akoma me keq .
te pakten kshu e mendoj un duhet ti lesh te ket dhe ai hapsiren e tij ne disa momente.*

----------


## oret_e_vona

Pershendetje , i lexova komentet , por kjo tema ka shum e shum Terma te pafundme , te ndahesh e te lidhesh serish e ka nje domethenie , sepse mendoj se te dy Ju ndieni , ( ti po e po , se e ke shpreh ) por edhe i Dashuri juaj , nqs do te doje te zbuloje dicka te vertet qe ty edhe smund te te pelqej , sillju ne te njejten menyre , nuk e di se si te sillet ai ty , i ftohte , i larget apo ku ta di , thjesht pergjigju dhe meso .

----------

